# Abby&&Abbie journal



## iloveabbie (Aug 8, 2009)

YESTERDAY WE LEARNED TO SIDEPASS
It was pretty much amazing! i didnt think abbie knew what she was doing but then she did! lol
she likes going to the left better than going to the right so we have to work on that!
[[pictures coming soon]]

TODAY IS PHOTOGRAPHY DAY
cant wait everyone at the barn is looking forward to it
i bring my camra and start to snap shots here and there! 
LOVING LIFE HERE AT THE BARN
LOVE.PEACE.CHICKENGREASE.BACON&WAFFLES


----------

